# SA cichlid for 190l tank



## spursmb (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi
I have a juwel trigon 190 fish tank, and Im thinking about re-stocking it... So far I had Rams in there but after over 2 years with them Im giving up. They are eighter too difficult for me to maintain or just too prone to disease. Anyway, I do love SA cichlids and I was thinking of a couple of jack depseys as a replacement. What are Your thoughts? Would You have any other suggestions/ideas?


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

As a moderator of this category, I'll move this post to a another location as well so it will receive more attention and response. Actually Jack Dempseys are from Central America. Thanks for your query. Hope you get some suggestions that are helpful.


----------



## tanker3 (May 18, 2015)

Wow, going from one end to the other. I have kept German Rams on/off for years. Use to breed them when I was young. I think most of the Rams now come from poor stock, best if you can find a local breeder. But,......

With only a 190L, you will only be able to keep ONE JD, no a couple. Even if you get a breeding pair, the male may kill the female after breeding.


----------

